# Honda eu 3000 generator



## blacktrain (Apr 1, 2015)

Greetings: I have a Honda EU 3000 generator, I don't believe the throttle control motor is working. The throttle control motor is mounted on top of the carburetor. The generator will start right up, but no rpm's. Also nothing happens when you use the ECO switch either. my question is, if I remove the throttle control from the carburetor and work the throttle by hand, shouldn't the engine rev up. I have tried this and the engine just runs at an idle.
I sincerely appreciate anyone who might be able to shed some light on this. Thank you!!!


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

blacktrain said:


> Greetings: I have a Honda EU 3000 generator, I don't believe the throttle control motor is working. The throttle control motor is mounted on top of the carburetor. The generator will start right up, but no rpm's. Also nothing happens when you use the ECO switch either. my question is, if I remove the throttle control from the carburetor and work the throttle by hand, shouldn't the engine rev up. I have tried this and the engine just runs at an idle.
> I sincerely appreciate anyone who might be able to shed some light on this. Thank you!!!


Could be some stripped gears in the stepper (throttle control) motor. Could be the Eco-Throttle switch is bad. You really don't want to run this unit without a proper-working throttle control, as it is one of the big advantages of this model; e.g., the ability to speed-up or slow-down the engine speed to match the electrical load. 

You may wish to invest in a factory shop manual, which has extensive troubleshooting procedures; Honda sells them direct (paper copies only) on both eBay and Amazon. Free shipping and free updates for 3 years:

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------

